# Tadpole sprouted back legs



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm very excited to say the first two tadpoles from my pair of tarapoto who have been going at it and failing (either eggs die or tads die) finally have a pair of tadpoles that have sprouted legs. I am keeping my fingers crossed they make it all the way. The tads were kept in the tank where the parents are caring for them. Although I have only seen them lay eggs for one only once. I have been feeding a pellet once a week. I do 10% water change maybe once a week with a syringe.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Yay! Congratulations! 

We'll need updates for front legs and then crawling out of the container. I trust you'll have it staked out with camera in hand?


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks Froglegs. Yes, I am using my iphone 4 to take lots of pics. It's hard though. I can only really get the one in the cup in some decent shots. The other is in a brom and the water is never clear enough. Even with partial water changes the water just won't clear up enough in the brom. 

I guess I will pull them once they sprout their front legs and put in a morph container. Anyone know how long this process takes once they sprout the back legs? Approx?


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

How many days post hatch were they when rear legs appeared ?


----------

